
How Googlers Avoid Burnout (and Secretly Boost Creativity) - tomaskazemekas
https://www.wired.com/story/googlers-avoid-burnout-secretly-boost-creativity/
======
Qub3d
Mindfulness meditation is an interesting and refreshing practice, but just
like any "one weird trick" clickbait title (because wired can't help
themselves) engaging in this practice alone and expecting a magical complete
revival of your life is not only rediculous, but may sabotage any long term
effort.

That said, I could see the average HN reader getting some useful skills out of
doing nothing (literally) for a specific amount of time.

~~~
JoshMnem
The title is a bit much. "...you won't believe how this one trick will change
your life." :)

------
JoshMnem
I don't meditate, but I've found it useful to take some mornings or afternoons
and go for 5-10 mile walks. I usually take a small notebook and some pens to
write down ideas. If I don't have the notebook, I can still take notes on my
phone or scraps of paper.

I've never counted the distance exactly, but I would estimate that I've walked
a couple of thousand miles around Berkeley and surrounding towns. It's
especially nice in summer in East Bay in some of the quiet neighborhoods.

